# Convert Reaper PLL file??



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

So, I just started recording my own stuff and it is ultra cool! I'm not to computer savvy so it took me a while to get the whole thing going to where I'm somewhat comfortable. Anyway, I've recorded a couple tunes but they are saved in .PLL format. Do I have to convert them so I can load them on soundcloud? If so, how do I go about that?

Thanks.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

That file extension isn't one I recognize for audio. Can you offer any other info?


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Reaper just asked if I wanted to save my project(song) so I said yes and saved it to a song file I created. The file is saved in a .PLL format and I can't play it anywhere, I'm thinking it needs to be converted.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Are you on mac or pc?

Reaper projects contain a number of file types, as listed below:

1) .rpp This is the "project file" that contains info the program needs to keep track of how the program was setup, file locations, effects used, etc.

2) .rpp-back These are snapshots of the .rpp file used for backups and undo history

3) .nnn These are files used for the actual recorded info (nnn= .wav, .mp3, .flac, .ogg) for the file format you indicated when project file was created. Usually .wav is default

4) .nnn These are files that hold peak waveform info (will be smaller but with same name and extension as audio file).


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry, it was an .RPP file that was saved. I'm on a PC.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

OK, that makes sense. 

If you are not sure where your audio files are being saved, do the following:

In Reaper, select Options - Preferences - General - Paths. This will show you default locations that Reaper directs files to.

File - Project Settings - Media will give you options for (and show you where) media file locations and formats.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2015)

You need to 'Render' your project first.
Click 'File/Render' (2/3 rd's down).
Choose 'output format'. WAV, MP3 or other format.
However, for MP3, Reaper will need a 'lame_enc.dll' codec
installed into the working folder (Program Files/ REAPER).
If you don't have this codec, WAV should work for you.
Hope this helps.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'll try it at lunch.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I installed Reaper 4.77 and it doesn't rip to MP3's . I have an older copy on another machine and I rip to a wav file then rip it as an mp3 on the old machine.... silly ya but it works 

A great channel for Reaper tutorials


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

_There is a tutorial about this.... IMPORTANT stuff that Ron is pointing out ..... Save yourself a ton of problems later and have Reaper assign a new directory for a new project ...otherwise ALL the working files ( wav) end up in the main directory ........ later when you share projects then you will need to send all the files ..i.e mixdown etc. _

In Reaper, select Options - Preferences - General - Paths. This will show you default locations that Reaper directs files to.

File - Project Settings - Media will give you options for (and show you where) media file locations and formats.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks, I got it figured out. Easier than I thought.

Now does anyone know why I get the crackling noise when recording? I'm running an Acer laptop, Window 7, i3 core. When I open Power Drummer Kit and lay down a beat I get a crackling sound occasionally.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't use Reaper but the latency setting can cause crackling. I set it a low as possible which for me is 7.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Question.... just where is the crackling.... I had what I though was crackle in some recording on my last computer... when I ripped it to mp3 and played it back... turns out that there was some quirk with the Window media player that was playing on the computer.

Take the file to another sound source and play it first .....if it persists try to eliminate stuff to isolate it


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Also try instead of using the drum program import a wave track of drums ... ( maybe the VST)


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

It's crackling when I record but just played back my download on Soundcloud and it's not crackling there.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

A member on the Reaper Forum just posted an overview and review of the latest Reaper release. It's well worth the read if you want to know more about this program and the thought behind its structure and development.

I have access to all of the major DAWs but continue to use Reaper for 90% of my daily tasks.


----------

